# Most photographed building ?



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

In the world, probably the Eiffel Tower. Locally, for Canada only, the CN Tower.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It is very hard to pass up on photographing soaring towers.


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> But as I said once before Big Ben is NOT a building - it's a BELL! I doubt than anybody ever saw it :lol:


hno:


----------



## mtjjj (May 12, 2007)

*2 Opinions as to most photographed...*










and


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm going to say the Great Wall of China.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------

